# ifconfig -a shows the interface,ifconfig eth0 up gives error

## slugggerzzz

I have done a clean install on a IBM server.

Network card is a 'Broadcom Netextreme  II (has two Ethernet interfaces)

Using the live CD i found it uses kernel module bnx2. 

So i loaded that at boot by entering it in the /etc/conf.d/modules file

On reboot the kernel loaded that module and i can see both interfaces doing a 

```
ifconfig -a
```

(the auto network config script failed on boot)

I then tried to bring up the interface manually with 

```
 ifconfig eth0 up 
```

I then reloaded the kernel module and checked it was loaded using 

```
lspci -k
```

 and 

```
lsmod
```

Has anyone had anything like this before ?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 will put a bunch of bnx files in /lib/firmware. Whether you in particular need firmware I can not say, but it might be worth exploring. If you add the firmware

```
modprobe -r bnx2 

modprobe bnx2

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 or

```
 reboot
```

to test

----------

## slugggerzzz

thanks for the reply but still got the same issue. 

Anyone have any more suggestions on this ?

----------

## krinn

yep, show the command result instead of the command itself, do you really think it's of any help seeing you've type ifconfig -a ?

The output of that command, even with errors, gave better infos

and don't assume your nic will be eth0 as you have said your nic hold 2 ether interface, so maybe the one plug-in with the cable is eth1

----------

